# The Yao Ming offseason thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*The Yao Ming offseason thread (latest update: Yao Wins MVP!!)*

Ok I decided to start this thread for those who want to keep themselves updated with Big Yao's progress this summer. Most of my updates will come from yaomingmania.com (I did not get my name from them!!), or I will just look up the news online. 

If you have looked at the other threads, you'd know that Yao has recently been dominating at the four nations tournament, the other 3 countries being Canada, Brazil, and Croatia. Now everybody's wondering if Yao has gotten any bigger... I don't know how much he weighs, but I think these pics speak for themselves:


















And my favourite:








Look at that face!! :uhoh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, Yao seems to have put on 10-15 pounds of upper body muscle. GREAT news.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Wow, Yao seems to have put on 10-15 pounds of upper body muscle. GREAT news.


Yeah, he's starting to get great definition and bulk in his upper body. That must be so hard to do given his length. I can't wait to see him in action again. 

Matt


----------



## RadicalDreamers (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm slightly concerned about Yao's two injuries he's suffered during the offseason, the first being the toe injury that kept him out of the first game, and the latest one being the ankle injury that forced him to miss the game against Croatia. Yao still managed to average 28 points and shoot 70% for the entire tournament, so I'm not too worried. 

BTW, the guy who runs yaomingmania.com is a god to me.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RadicalDreamers</b>!
> I'm slightly concerned about Yao's two injuries he's suffered during the offseason, the first being the toe injury that kept him out of the first game, and the latest one being the ankle injury that forced him to miss the game against Croatia. Yao still managed to average 28 points and shoot 70% for the entire tournament, so I'm not too worried.
> 
> BTW, the guy who runs yaomingmania.com is a god to me.


It worries me a little too. But at the same time, I think that Yao is taking it a little easy. And I think his coaches are letting him take it a little easy too. I have no article or news story to back that up, it's just the impression I get...

Matt


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Yao at opening ceremony of the 2004 NBA-CBA Coaches Camp*

courtesy of Yaomingmania.com of course
http://www.yaomingmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=93605#93605



> When asked about his view on McGrady, Yao Ming at first was at a lost on TMAC's Chinese translated name and asked WHO ?? After clarification, Yao Ming said TMAC is a great NBA player; top scorer for 2 consecutive seasons; he is confident they will get along well with each other; but he still missed his former team mates that have left.


:laugh: T-MAC? You mean L'Royale with Cheese?? Well that was pretty much how I expect Yao to react, Mobley, Francis and Cato were pretty much his 3 best frds with Houston. But a new start with new teammates may also bring out a new side of Yao.









"Hey Gumby, who the hell's T-Mac?"


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> T-MAC? You mean L'Royale with Cheese?? Well that was pretty much how I expect Yao to react, Mobley, Francis and Cato were pretty much his 3 best frds with Houston. But a new start with new teammates may also bring out a new side of Yao.



He still has Nachbar and Taylor as his friends he has know the longest. I always see him and Taylor do the Martial Arts Bow after Yao does something spectacular. I would think that Mo would be one of his best friends. And he has known Nachbar a long time because they used to play against each other when they were over seas.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Yao and Francis reunited in Beijing  

Thread from yaomingmania.com, it's loaded with photos, be sure to check them all.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> Yao and Francis reunited in Beijing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, I'm glad that Steve Francis is taking the high road. He hasn't been complaining. I really respect that. 

It also looks like he's out there having fun in China, just playing ball and working out. Good for him.

And it's great to know, on a personal level, that he and Yao are friends. That's what sports are all about.   **CHEESY!!**

Matt


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice post Yao Ming.

This really proves that Francis always supported Yao and they will remain as friends for a long time. :yes:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh I think I should clarify that Francis note that I posted: The "Fans" Francis referred to are those in China, not you guys  

I really don't recall Francis ever having said anything to us Houston fans... he ought give us a big thank you like Shaq did in LA!


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

Francis is in BJ now?
wow! i thought i saw someone alike Steve on a MTV ceremony
and i asked my friends do they know that singer  
i told 'em hes just like a NBA player
but they don't give a damn  

lol im right though


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

(Again, courtesy of YMM.com)

Chinese National Team loses 92-78 to Serb & Mont in pre-Olympic match, but Yao still manages 21 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists and 4 blocks in 27 minutes of play. 









"Get that s*** outta there!!"

China then beat the Aussies 84-82, Yao had 28 points, 8-11 on 2 pters, 12-17 on FT's (70%), 4 asts (high for the CNT), 9 rebounds in 25 mins of play.









"I'm gonna crush you, little man!"


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> But to him, it is important to remain playing professional basketball; as long as he can stay in NBA, it does not really matter to change teams.


*Thinks back to Francis after he was drafted by Vancouver*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Ming was named MVP of the Diamond Ball Tournament, despite China being in 4th place out of 6 teams!! 










Yao = MVP, how good does that sound


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yep,yao was named MVP,and he leads the statistics on points,rebounds,blocks,fouls on(not fouls),and¡_¡_turnovers .
and plz note:some 10 nba players had joined in the Diamond Ball Tournament,including Ginobili in spurs,and the center of supersonic and some others(i am just not sure how to spell those comlicated names).

u can see it here:

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/diamond_ball/uploads/toppld4.pdf


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

u can watch the game China VS. Argentina in the Diamond Ball Tournament online here:

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_08/Argentina_PRChina_firsthalf_high.wmx (first half)

http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_08/Argentina_PRChina_sechalf_high.wmx (second half)

and if the one above doesn't work,try this:
http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_08/Argentina_PRChina_sechalf_low.wmx 

u can also download the game:


mms://a1347.v98113.c9811.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1347/9811/4110bda4/www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_08/Argentina_PRChina_firsthalf_high.wmv 

mms://a1347.v98113.c9811.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1347/9811/4110bda4/www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_08/Argentina_PRChina_firsthalf_high.wmv


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> u can watch the game China VS. Argentina in the Diamond Ball Tournament online here:
> 
> http://www2.esperia.com/fiba/2004_08/Argentina_PRChina_firsthalf_high.wmx (first half)
> ...


Sweet, thx for the links! I highly recommend everyone to watch at least a bit of it, shows you just how dominant Yao Ming can be....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

well,in fact yao got the fewest scores in this game,only 17,but u know what,China had 36 turnovers in this game! yao just could not get the ball,i am sure he attempted less than 10 shoots.but u will see Yao is virtually unstoppable as soon as he get the ball


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey kisstherim i cant play the files windows media player gives me an error no matter which link i click on it says 

"Windows Media Player cannot play the file because the server is not responding. If you entered a URL or path to play the file, verify that it is correct. If you clicked a link to play the file, the link may not be valid."

What should i do because i would really like to see the video thanks for the help,


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,sorry,there were some spelling errors with the URL addresses,i have corrected them.but u know,sometimes,the same file works good in one computer but doesn't work in another,and anybody can figure out what's wrong.anyway,i hope they will work this time,at least they r doing ok in my computer. 

and as to the last two URLs,u can't play them by just clicking them,u have to copy and paste the URL address and download them by some downloading tools such as net Transport


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's so much easier for Yao to establish positioning against foreign opposition. I think the lack of the opponent's post aggression is the biggest difference between playing for China and playing for the Rockets. But he really does look impressive when he gets the ball. GREAT find kisstherim.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao just declared and vowed publicly that he would not shave his beard in the next half year if Chinese basketball team could not win out in its group in the oncoming Olympic Games,which means managing to be the top 8 teams around the world.that's actually a tough mission,if not Misson Impossible.In that group,there are "Serbia and Montenegro" and Argentina,who each won gold and silver medal in the last world basketball championships;and Italy,who beat U.S dream team by 17 points days ago;Spanish,led by Gasol and is on fire recently¡_¡_¡_¡_.

so Chinese team doesn't stand a chance of winning out in this group.then Yao has to keep his promise.so what will happen in the 2004--2005 ALL-STAR game? Karl Marx VS. Big Aristotle?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

That sounds like a michael vick promise. He wont cut his hair till the falcons get to the superbowl. David Carr was realistic he said he wont cut his hair until they win two games in a row. I think that may be do able for the texans.

As for Yao he better hope he wins his bracket. It will be a pretty grizzly year in houston. Maybe Tmac will join him by saying he wont shave his until the rockets get out of the first round of the playoffs. Should make for a very hairy season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yikes what's Yao thinking? Good to see his determination, but bball's a team game, and Yao doesn't exactly have Tracy McGrady playing in team China right now! 

Then again it could be a good thing, centers across the league might not wanna get so close defending a hairy bearded Yao 
:laugh:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

China vs. Spain on CNBC on Sunday 15 at 7:30 AM ET 6:30 AM CT. 

Seems a little too early for me but i might set my alarm to see Yao in action. Can't wait for it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao looks stronger?I am glad to see this


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jesus, China's team is truly awful.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Jesus, China's team is truly awful.


Where did that come from? They're young, but they're not awful... they've only lost twice recently to S&M and Argentina, and both games they were quite close. 

The Chinese National Team definately has its weaknesses, but so does almost every other national team. China's expected to finish anywhere between 4th to 8th, so I don't see what's so bad about that.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao in 2004--2005 season


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-08/12/content_364885.htm



> Ancient Chinese warriors used to save beard for a period of time to show their determination to win in battles, Yao has imitated them several times in the past when he played in the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA) league and the Asian Championship.


What a warrior, how can you not look up to this guy...










I am very proud of you Yao! :usa: (replace usa flag w/ China flag)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,it's the headline of NBA.com now with words"Big man Yao Ming was given a bigger honor by his country Friday in front of a worldwide audience."


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's better for Ming to put this pic over his bed

(this was in the game China VS Spain this morning,and Yao was fouled out because of the dunk)










:sigh:  :banghead: 


Yao,come on,kill that dude in the next season!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I can't believe that New Zealand beat Serbia Montenegro. I guess that gives me a little hope that Yao and China can make it a good game between Argentina. But Yao always struggles in games against Manu. But I think Duncan has a little to do with that.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

This afternoon I was in mid season form..Screaming at my TV saying stop shooting those dam three pointers and pass it to the big man Yao. If I was Yao I would want to start pimp slapping some of my teammates everytime they jacked up a three without even trying to pass it to Yao. The bad thing is they don't even shoot well from the perimeter. 

A little advice to the Chinese Basketball team. Throw the Dam ball to Yao and you might win some more games. I don't think it's a hard thing to do. But I think maybe since Steve came over to China and tried to teach the chinese guards. They maybe watched to much tape of steve.:laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Funny pics of Yao from the Argentina game:









Yao: ".........."









Yao: "Yi, I'm not feeling so good....."
Yi: "Yah, what can be worse than getting our arses kicked?"









Yao: "Arg, I've got gas dammit!"
Yi: "What?? I'm sitting right beside you!! Can't you wait 'til you get back on the court??"









Yao: "Oooooooosssshhhh!!!!"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:uhoh:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Funny pics of Yao from the Argentina game:
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

So that's what Yi looks like nowadays...


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Well since China won today they make it to the quarter final and that means yao can shave again. Hooray.......although I think it would take allot more than six months to grow himself a beard.

Way to go Yao and China


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Yao is dominating just when his teammates gave him a little support. I can't wait to see him play with TMac and the new Rockets....





> The season needs to start NOW.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

What a great game by Yao. He is a man on a mission!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I HAVE THE POWEEERR!!!!


----------

